# ارجوكم محتاج كتاب nind



## 1jomaro (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

انا اخوكم ايمن هندسة بترول و ده اول طلب ليا على المنتدى 

انا كنت عايز كتاب principles of oil well production By Nind 

الكتاب ده انا محتاجه بشدة و ربنا يعلم انا دخت عليه قد ايه وانا طالب المساعدة من اخوانى فى هندسة

البترول وانا ابقى مشكور جدا لكل من يدلنى على هذا الكتاب و شكرا مقدما


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (16 فبراير 2010)

*Principle of oil production*

السلام عليكم
يمكنك اخى الخول على الرابط التالى 
http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=principles+of+oil+well+production+&filetype=0


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى
معذرة اخ ايمن
نص الرسالة الصحيح
اخى الكريم يمكنك الدخول على الرابط التالى
http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=principles+of+oil+well+production+&filetype=0


----------



## 1jomaro (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم لكنى لم اجده على هذا الرابط
على اى حال شكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 فبراير 2010)

يمكن البحث على الرابط التالى
ان شاء الله تجد ما تبحث عنه



http://www.ebookee.com/search.php?q=principles+of+oil+well+production+&sa=Search


----------

